# Hypo bredli thread - PIC heavy



## Herpetology (Mar 19, 2020)

just did some late night cleaning, thought I’d take some pics

Please note these were taken pre clean at 10pm In not the best light (I did my best with what I could) —- rest will be cleaned and pictured tomorrow it’s 10:30pm now, time for some zzz

The pictures have been compressed on the forums, however if you click them, you can see the tru resolution at the redirected link

Which one do you like the most? I like #1 of course 



































upload images


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 19, 2020)

My hypo and yours are gorgeous






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 19, 2020)

AaronLovesPythons said:


> My hypo and yours are gorgeous
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Ooo
How old? Mine are 1mth next week


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Which one do you like the most? I like #1 of course


I like pic #1 the most


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 20, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Ooo
> How old? Mine are 1mth next week


Only approx a yr the colour just keeps getting better after every shed im loving it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 20, 2020)

upload pic Here’s the rest —- one of them regurged its feed... a smell I’ll never forget
[doublepost=1584694968,1584694493][/doublepost]


AaronLovesPythons said:


> Only approx a yr the colour just keeps getting better after every shed im loving it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


got any pictures of he/she as a hatchling?


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 22, 2020)

Herptology said:


> upload pic Here’s the rest —- one of them regurged its feed... a smell I’ll never forget
> [doublepost=1584694968,1584694493][/doublepost]
> got any pictures of he/she as a hatchling?


Heres one when i first got her





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Mar 22, 2020)

AaronLovesPythons said:


> Heres one when i first got her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you man would love to see your baby bredlis and have a chat with some reptile people im not too good at responding on this forum

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

